# Kinders



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

We raise registered Kinder. A cross between a Pygmy buck and a Nubian doe. The are a great dual purpose smaller breed.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I like Kinders...but I couldn't milk mine as she had tiny teats and two orifices in each teat so milk went everywhere  But they are nice lil goats


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

Sounds like a genetic problem, ours come from very good lines so any issues with an udder would be reason enough to cull. This photo is our Nubian Mandesa, our 12 year old son is milking her. Her udder formation is really good.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, that was one reason we culled her. I have 2 nubians now and a saanen. Your does udder looks good....how much does she give?
Your son is so focused


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute girls!


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

Those cute girls are actually bucklings 

Mandesa at peak was a gallon a day. We purchased her in milk and I believe the stress of moving and being milked by a stranger caused her to probably go down in milk productivity quicker than we had anticipated, however we discovered a doeling purchased from Wisconsin was nursing off her and stealing our milk. What a naughty little thing!


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

They are so cute! We are hoping to have some lil ones this year.

Can I ask what is a Kinder exactly? 

Last March we purchased the first of our goats. We purchased an experimental LaMancha/Nubian doe which was for our daughter, as she was getting involved in 4H. At the time the doe had a 3 month old doe, which was the result of an accidental breeding with a Boer. In Dec. we bred this doe (LaMancha/Nubian/Boer) to a Dwarf Nigerian buck, would her kids be considered Kinder?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LaurieW said:


> They are so cute! We are hoping to have some lil ones this year.
> 
> Can I ask what is a Kinder exactly?


Pygmy Sire, Nubian Dam


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

A Kinder is a registered breed. They are a cross between a registered Nubian doe and a registered Pygmy buck. Of course no one needs to be registered but that is the process. Breeding the two separate breeds creates a first generation Kinder, breeding a first generation with another first generation creates a second generation.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

LaurieW said:


> They are so cute! We are hoping to have some lil ones this year.
> 
> Can I ask what is a Kinder exactly?
> 
> Last March we purchased the first of our goats. We purchased an experimental LaMancha/Nubian doe which was for our daughter, as she was getting involved in 4H. At the time the doe had a 3 month old doe, which was the result of an accidental breeding with a Boer. In Dec. we bred this doe (LaMancha/Nubian/Boer) to a Dwarf Nigerian buck, would her kids be considered Kinder?


Kinders are a Nubian/Pygmy mix. Yours would be a mixed mini.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Those guys are cute. One of my kinder does gave birth to triplets 3 weeks ago, and my other kinder doe is next. I'm most likely going to be selling them though because if the small teats, although I'm getting the hang of milking small teats;-)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a question for you! I recently bought a kinder/ND mix buckling. At 10 weeks old he is 18 inches and 25 to 30 pounds. How big will he get and is it safe to breed him to my ND does? He just seems big to me....LOL...comparing to my ND babies.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I never new what a kinder was until I read your post. I will be honest is made me think about breeding my Nubian t a pygmy buck. The only question I have is how the heck does he reach? She is a really tall girl!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

kccjer said:


> I have a question for you! I recently bought a kinder/ND mix buckling. At 10 weeks old he is 18 inches and 25 to 30 pounds. How big will he get and is it safe to breed him to my ND does? He just seems big to me....LOL...comparing to my ND babies.


My kinder buck is 26" at the shoulder. There has been many people that have inquired about breeding their ND doe to him but say he's too big. I personally agree, all though others have had success, and you just have to watch their food intake so the kids don't get too big.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> I never new what a kinder was until I read your post. I will be honest is made me think about breeding my Nubian t a pygmy buck. The only question I have is how the heck does he reach? She is a really tall girl!


Well, where there is a will there is a way!!;-) Actually you can help the little guy out by putting him on a bale of hay, or getting them to where a tree stump is, down a small hill... etc..;-)


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> I never new what a kinder was until I read your post. I will be honest is made me think about breeding my Nubian t a pygmy buck. The only question I have is how the heck does he reach? She is a really tall girl!


When our LaMancha/Nubian/Boer doe was bred to a cute lil Nigerian buck the breeder had some bags of horse bedding for him to stand on. She placed the bags around the doe so he could stand on them. The doe seemed to really like him (and of course he loved her) and it all worked out well and in 30 mins. we were ready to load her back up and go home.


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

We used a cement well house cover for breeding, our buck is pretty short. Not ideal but for as quick as it is... No sense in building some huge apparatus. I have seen a couple cool breeding stands but the buck needs only a small boost. The hard part was our doe is not especially enamored with the buck. Probably due to him being so little and therefore undesirable, maybe my human logic is playing a role but it makes sense to me.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe they are really sweet


----------

